
Ask HN: How do you manage or schedule your day? - bourn
I am working on many projects.
======
vinchuco
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Time_management#The_Eisenhower...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Time_management#The_Eisenhower_Method)

